# RQ



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

It's been a long time since I posted, but there is a new baby in the house and I had to share.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwww! Did she just get a bath? What is her story?


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

Yup. She had a lot of fleas and is too little for flea preventative, so for now she gets twice weekly Dawn baths. She was under my car a little over a week ago. Mom had been run over. The vet said she was 4-6 weeks old. She the loviest love bug except for the rest of the crew. She hates Miss M and the dogs with an unbridled passion and plastic bags, but loves people of any age.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

So glad you rescued her. She is beautiful. Hopefully she will get used to your other fur babies soon. Please post more pictures of her.


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

This is the day I found her.


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

First bath


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a precious little girl.Thank you for the pictures!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

From your first photo I thought she was some kind of exotic cat but from your last photo I see that she's a gorgeous DSH calico. Beautiful markings.


----------



## meggie (Mar 13, 2014)

What a sweetie! I recused two 6 week old kittens who had fleas. Two young/small for any topical flea meds but my vet said it was okay to bathe them in Dawn and give them a dose of Capstar to kill the adult fleas on them.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I thought the same as Greenport ferals! Her ears looked so huge, but then you see the other pics and realize just how tiny she is. She is soooo cute!!! The pic of her all bundled up post-bath is adorable.


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks guys! She's exotic to me ;p. She's my little DSH love bug. I've only met a better kitten once in my life. She's super sweet, as long as there are no other cats, dogs, or evil plastic bags around. She has me completely wrapped around her little paw.


----------

